# wiring for switch panel



## CodyBlackburn (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey guys! so im just getting started on this site, i have a 14 foot mon ark flat bottom, a stellar little boat. i just built a deck and mounted a 101 lb thrust minn kota maxxum pro (powerful i know, but its the only motor on the boat and i got it for free) and im getting 3 12v batteries to power it because it requires a 36v system, so my next step is to build a livewell, which i have an idea in my head for it, but i was wondering if anybody has a wiring diagram that would include: livewell pump fill, livewell pump aerator, bilge pump, fish finder, and bow and stern nav lights. i think i have to wire the trolling motor separate? ill be putting on a 60 amp minn kota circuit breaker, and because its a small boat and im going to be dumping it into places that are hard to get to to say the least, ill be putting in a connect-ease 36-volt trolling motor connecting kit so i can easily remove the batteries and not have to mess with the wiring too much, now another question is would i have to connect the switch panel to the 36v system or would i just put it on one battery? im also putting connect-ease so i dont have to buy an onboard right now, to save a couple hundred bucks! thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Scott F (Dec 5, 2017)

If it were my boat, I'd have a 4th battery for everything except the trolling motor. The trolling motor can cause interference on the depthfinder.


----------



## .Mike (Dec 5, 2017)

The easiest solution is a separate 12V battery, as recommended. But if you end up deciding to pull 12V from a 36V series...

You don't want to pull 12V from one battery if that battery is wired in series with other batteries. Some people will say you can do it, no problem. Those people are wrong. To pull 12V from a series, you need a converter. 

Find a converter that covers your 12V current draw (example Amazon search). They run $15+. You will be wasting some power during the conversion, but it's better than having the weakest of your batteries destroy the other two, shortening the lifespan of all three.

You would connect the input of the converter to your 36V series, and the output of the converter to your 12V panel to power your accessories. You would connect your trolling motor in parallel to the converter using its own breaker.


----------



## CodyBlackburn (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks Mike, so would i need to put a breaker on before the switch as well? also im still lost on the buss bar and fuses and the wiring schematics.


----------



## CodyBlackburn (Dec 5, 2017)

and by connect them in parallel you mean just hook up the trolling motor wiring to the three batteries and then put the converter on one of the batteries (still hooked up the the 36v system) to lead to the 12v panel, correct?


----------



## TheLastCall (Dec 5, 2017)

I’d just run a 4th battery. It’s extra weight but if you already run 3, a 4th isn’t that bad.

So from what I’ve understood of electrical the breaker between the battery to the fuse panel is there to protect that wire then each of your circuits need to be fused and the a switch if required.

The bus bar is for all yo negative (grounds) to run back to your battery. 

This is what mine looks like yours should be similar minus the motor.







You can buy switch panels that have fuses built in. Just make sure all your accessories are fused.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodyBlackburn (Dec 5, 2017)

TheLastCall, so the loads in that image is just the switch panel? if so how do you connect the individual accessories to the panel?


----------



## TheLastCall (Dec 5, 2017)

So on your fuse panel you will have multiple fuses. (The amount of fuses depends on the amount of accessories your running assuming Livewell fill, Livewell aerator, bilge pump, fish finder, nav lights (bow and stern). I’d say you need a minimum of a 5 fuses. Each fuse will depend on the amps the accessory draws. From the fuse block you will either go to the accessory or a switch then the accessory. After the accessory you’ll go to the bussbar and the the negative of the battery.

So I’ll try to break it down more. 

Battery to fuse block - 1 large red wire. 

5 Fuses to 5 switches(your fish finder might not need a switch check your manual)smaller red wire.

5 accessories to one busbar. 5 black wires. 

Busbar to neg terminal of battery 1 large black wire.

Think of it as a loop.

Now it get complicated wire gauge. 
https://www.westmarine.com/WestAdvisor/Marine-Wire-Size-And-Ampacity

Honestly if you’re not comfortable with doing the wiring get a professional to do it. A screw up in wiring can kill all your accessories or even worst start a fire.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodyBlackburn (Dec 6, 2017)

TheLastCall that actually helps a lot! so run the trolling motor off the 3 batteries, run a 12v converter off one of the batteries to the fuse black and the buss bar, and connect that to the switch panel, and then connect the accessories to the switch panel, is there any particular way i should be attaching the accessories to the panel? like would there be a terminal on the panel itself?


----------



## TheLastCall (Dec 6, 2017)

The connection will all depend on the type of panel you use. There has to be a mechanical connection (not just solder). 

Use shrink tubing on all connections. Should be a 3-1 ratio.( if your connector/bare wire is 1/2 inch long, the shrink tubing should be 1 1/2 inch long) the ideal is to keep water out of the wire and prevent the wire from flexing at the connection.

Once you have shrink tube on, use dielectric grease on the exposed wire/connector. It should protect it from corrosion.

I don’t know much about 12v converters. You just need to make sure your going from 36v to 12v.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodyBlackburn (Dec 6, 2017)

ok, but what i meant was on the switch panel is there something to connect the accessories to?


----------



## TheLastCall (Dec 6, 2017)

There will be a connector but you will have to the wiring yourself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodyBlackburn (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks TheLastCall! anybody else have suggestions for a wiring diagram?


----------

